# favorite dog bed



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was searching for a thread on favorite dog beds but couldn't find one, so figured i'd post a thread. 

what are your favorite dog beds? and what is your favorite cheaper dog bed??? i like big dog beds for my dogs but they're like 50 dollars and up and that's a little pricey for me... ok, not a lil pricey a lot pricey. 50 dollars for a dog bed? geez! anyways, also for people that have dogs outside... those beds that are like called doggie cots or something, and are supposed to be durable and chew proof, do your dogs like those and are they really chew proof??

Thanks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My favorite ones are the cheap ones... Just recently I bought some verry expensive dog beds..aka my air ducts under the house lol. I honestly go to the goodwill and ask them if they have any salvage linens. I buy their old stained up comforters. the only thing the dogs trade out for the comforters are the couches and my bed. They wont touch a dog bed.lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut sleeps in our bed but i made a bed for my brothers dog. if you can sew it is really easy and cost like $15 to make...chew proof i dont think there is a such thing with this breed though.

the one i made for Marley was 2 giant rectangles material inside out sew 3 sides get stuffed animal batting and plain material make "pillow" out of it stuff it inside the sewn rectangles (of course turn it inside right) sew in a zipper and you are good to go


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just go to the goodwill and salvation army and buy blankets and stuffed animals(great toys for like 10 for $1)


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hehehe cheap toys until you find out your dog eats the stuffies and then you end up at the vet...not that that happend :hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks guys haha i never even thought of a couple big blankies from the good will!!

really good idea!!!!!!!
MAN!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

hahah eats the stuffies. My dogs go straight for the hard crunchy eyes. as long as they haven't been penned up and had time to exercise they don't tear their toys. And usually they don't eat the "stuffies" I guess they taste funny


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

my dogs prefer the dirty and well clean (i hate folding) laundry piles LOL!!
i would go go cheap if i were you, even if it isn't chew proof, which i've never seen one that really was, it's cheaper to spend 15 to 20 bucks every few months than 70 to 80.
i've thought about having my mom make some for us on her Serger (spl?) sewing machine. it can keep the stray edges to a minimum and i can use just about any material and thread.


----------



## MERC (Mar 26, 2009)

I go to Costco. They have a pretty good size one, it's round and about 3 feet across. I think they are $20. Plus the cover is removable so you can wash it.










Not a very good pic. The little rectangle bed on the top I bought at petsmart for $20. The big one on the bottom is the costco one. Chopper is 66 lbs and Merc is 17 weeks.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

buy a cheap body pillow at walmart for like 8 bucks and the covers are like 5....voila, dog bed, cheap and the covers are washable as is the pillow. Throw a few new tennis balls in the dryer with the pillow and it fluffs right back up! Then, the dogs get the tennis balls after drying! LOL 

Or if you are like us, we have an old futon mattress with washable covers. walmart has new covers for like $25 so if the chew on the zipper as puppies, not so bad to replace and there's room for you, too!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

COSTCO! I love costco! They have dog beds for $20 and they have covers you can remove and wash. They are also very pretty colors and patterns. I have about 4-5 in my house in different rooms. They are really big too!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, costco is the way to go. They are really big and under $20, i bought my boy one a couple months ago. And yes, the cover comes off to wash it, cant beat it. Dont go to other pet stores, they rip you off on beds.


----------



## Mae (Sep 29, 2008)

Ours sleep on old pillows or blankets. They like old pillows until we wash them and then they won't have anything to do with them. Smells too good I guess. Right now they are sleeping on some old couch cushions that we kept for them when we bought a new couch.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I get mine at costco too and they're like $14-$20 and they smell good lol


----------

